# Anyone Help..English Dial Fusee Clock



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

I have just picked up a couple of English dial clock movements, one is complete with pendulum, faceplate and back box. My question is; does anyone know where I could buy a round wooden case front and spun brass bezel? The dial size is 12" and I guess the clock front will be around 15" diameter minimum.

Any help appreciated.

Thanks

Rib


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Try Meadows & Passmore or Clockspares.


----------

